# Heat molding a 2nd time? K2 Thraxis



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi All!

I purchased some K2 Thraxis boots (amazingly comfortable btw) and the shop heat molded them for me. The machine the store used was old and they said it didn't produce enough heat, even after leaving the boots on there for 15 minutes. I have never heat molded before so don't know how hot the liners should be. They seemed pretty warm to me but the store said they needed to be really hot. I definitely could feel the liner softer when I slipped my feet into them after they warmed up. I rode in them all day and they felt great.

So, my two questions are:

1. 15 minutes sounds like a long time. Could I have over baked them and ruined the liner by chance?
2. Is it worth taking them to another shop and having them reheated again with a proper machine? I have read you can reheat mold intuition liners up to 3-5 times.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

what's the point when they already feel great?

1. no.
2. no. they fit great, they'll mold more while you ride from your body heat.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If they "feel great", let 'em be. The heat your feet produce mixed with riding will continue to mold them.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies! Appreciate it!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep, and I think heat molding isn't even a requirement if they fit well out of the box. You're lucky to have scored boots that feel great so fast


----------

